# Download Cube Timers



## kottcuber (Aug 23, 2013)

Here are some links to download Cube timers.

Prisma Puzzle Timer 0.6 (Windows Version):
https://bitbucket.org/walter/puzzle-...leTimer0.6.jar
Prisma Puzzle Timer 0.6 (Mac OS X Version by Mads Mohr Christensen):
https://bitbucket.org/mohr/prisma-puzzle-timer/
Cal Cube Timer:
http://cct.cubing.net/

If you have links for other cube timers please reply.


----------



## Username (Aug 23, 2013)

or you could just use qqtimer.net


----------



## Brest (Aug 23, 2013)

[wiki]List of PC software[/wiki]
[wiki]List of web-based software[/wiki]


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 23, 2013)

Username said:


> or you could just use qqtimer.net


Or you could understand that people have a reason for *downloading *a timer. As far as I could read in http://mzrg.com/qqtimer/megadoc.html there is no download/offline option


----------

